
NBA player Jason Collins says he is gay - kareemm
http://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/magazine/news/20130429/jason-collins-gay-nba-player/
======
katherineparker
If Jason Collins is reading this:

Good for you Jason. It takes serious guts to admit to that in the athletics
field. You have helped pave the path and change closed-mindedness and
therefore should be proud. :)

------
ashaikh
Excellent Article. Good for you Jason!

